# Beach driving checklist



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Guys, I'm trying to find an old link listing recommended emergency equipment to have on hand for beach driving. I remember the jack, tow strap, and plywood, but what else was on the list?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This will give you what you need....

http://www.ncbba.org/docs/orv.pdf


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks. I was looking specifically for the equipment list. I forgot about he shovel. Duh!

• A Small Shovel
• Tow Rope
(at least 18 ft. long with a min.
load strength of 5,000 lbs.)
• Good, Quality Tire
Pressure Gauge
• Jack and Jack Support
• First Aid Kit
• Spare Tire
• Litter Bags
• Fire Extinguisher
• Flashlight


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

I also carry a Jump Starter. More than once my battery has been drained by accessories and the truck wouldn't start and I was alone on the beach with the tide coming in. It has saved my arse enough to pay for itself. Less than $50. The model I got includes an air compressor too.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And don't forget a cold one for the guy that pulls ya out if ya get stuck :beer:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Depending on the age and condition of your vehicle, I highly recommend two things in addition to what was already listed.

1. bottle of coolant or fresh water
2. big roll of duct tape (YES DUCT TAPE!)


----------



## fish junkie (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't forget the phone number to the nearest service station thats got a 4x4 tow truck.Sometimes duct tape just ain't enough.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> Depending on the age and condition of your vehicle, I highly recommend two things in addition to what was already listed.
> 
> 1. bottle of coolant or fresh water
> 2. big roll of duct tape (YES DUCT TAPE!)


exspeccialy if ya drive a 90's jeep cherokee!!!! I see them overheat or blow off a radiator hose all the time here.


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Shooter said:


> And don't forget a cold one for the guy that pulls ya out if ya get stuck :beer:


I agree with the cold one.

Depending on how far the closest gas station is an air pump that can be run from your truck may not be a bad idea.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

striperswiper said:


> exspeccialy if ya drive a 90's jeep cherokee!!!! I see them overheat or blow off a radiator hose all the time here.


BINGO!!  You got it SS. The late 80's Jeep Cherokees have what they call an Expansion/coolant tank for a vacuum cooling system. If it's old, that tank is notorious for bursting a seam with the increased pressure added when driving on the beach. 

If you have the water/coolant and some duct tape, tape the seam, add the coolant, loosen the cap and *drive* outta there! 

How do I know this? Hmmmm..... 

Let me say many thanks to Vince from Burke County, PA and the guys at Capt. Steve's in Chincoteague.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a gotta have:

Two teen sons or nephews with strong backs to dig you out


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

can't fish today said:


> Thanks. I was looking specifically for the equipment list. I forgot about he shovel. Duh!
> 
> • A Small Shovel
> • Tow Rope
> ...


do yourself or anyone else doing the digging a favor and get a full sized shovel... makes it much easier when you get high centered to get the build up out from underneath...


----------



## SkyPup (Jul 6, 2007)

*Long Shovel*

I agree with the long handled shovel. I got stuck last tuesday when the wind blew sand over the ramp at the light house. I was burried deep, took just a few shovels per wheel and I was backing out. I looked at some one who was walking to me carrying a shovel that looked like a big ice cream spoon. So for me and my trailblazer I will always have long handled shovel in the back

Bob


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

SkyPup

Dude you were stuck! I came up in the red chevy truck about the time you got moving. Did not think you let enough air out because the tires had not balloned enough to keep you on top. Just an observation. I always drop to 20 pounds or lower....was running 18 in all of that soft blowing sand tuesday and wednesday. 

To all others, 20 pounds is a starting point. Also rode ramp 55 to Hatteras Inlet that day. Notorious for soft sand even in good conditions. Don't be scared to run 18 or even 16, just go slower on the pavement and give yourself more time/distance to pull out into oncoming traffic on the highway. 

Was portable air pump mentioned above?

Have fun,

Bubba Feesh


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Depending on how much you want to deal with a compressor you can find ones like this pump and mount it under your hood then just buy you some hose and done deal. It may take several minutes to fill up the tires, but mine has worked well so far.


----------



## kirbstyle (Oct 3, 2005)

I have an old scuba bottle rigged up to a high pressure scuba hose that has a tire inflator on the end. It normally lasts me 4 or 5 trips down to Hatteras before i have to refill the bottle. And thats with big tires. Put a pressure gauge on the bottle to be sure you have enough air to fill your tires.
Old scuba bottles are cheap and so is the refill pricing. Just talk to any dive shop around your area and explain what you are wanting to rig up and they should be able to lead you to the right direction for buying parts.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I found the original thread I was looking for, which leads to another question.

Does carpet pieces or plywood work best for putting under the tires for traction?


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

not sure, but carpet pieces dont form a solid base for the car jack.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

can't fish today said:


> I found the original thread I was looking for, which leads to another question.
> 
> Does carpet pieces or plywood work best for putting under the tires for traction?


Not speaking from experience, but I've seen both used and works well if you're not cased and can ease on the fuel. And this was strips 18" wide by 6' long. I didn't see plywood so much as boards with small pieces of wood attached to it for for traction, looks like the neck of a guitar. I saw them used up off 34 and they worked, but not until a lot of digging was done to get the frame off the sand. A small piece of plywood or board to put a jack on is a good idea. Carpet is usually just eaiser to carry, or use floormats.


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't forget sunscreen year round in that kit.

Been burnt more than once in January.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

1. Common Sense
2. Shovel, bigger is better
3. Tow Strap, in my opinion 18' is not long enough. 
4. Common Sense
5. Jack
6. Boards, I carry short ones to use as a jack base and long to drive up on. The long ones are 1"X6" deck boards cut to fit the width of my truck bed. 
7. Common Sense
8. Tire Pressure Gauge, you'll need it air down properly. Do this and you can almost eliminate the rest.
9. Cell Phone with numbers of available tow sevices.
10. Common Sense

There's my top ten.


----------

